# Pics of '11 AR1



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are some pics of the new '11 AR1 from Felt. 






































I like what they did with the graphics for the most part. More importantly, I want to know how it rides!!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Very beautiful bike


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

Borrowed last years AR2 for a gran fondo and it was definitely nice, the only complaint I had were that the wheels weren't very stiff (flashpoints). Having said that they definitely upgraded them this year. Its not a sprinters bike and having said that it is a very nice riding bike, I didn't mind that everyone was checking it out at one of the largest gran fondos down here in Miami. And this is a city where a $10k Pinarello, Trek, Giant or Look is another drop in the bucket, the trick is having something nobody else has, and that bike definitely got respect, and I have the legs to back it up. Awesome bike for long sustained efforts overall.


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

Would have looked better gloss IMO.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

sa7nt said:


> Would have looked better gloss IMO.



All the DuPont white paint IS gloss. Only the 1k clear carbon fiber area is matte.

-SD


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

That's a good looking bike but I like my red better tho. Is there any other changes to the frame except graphic?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> All the DuPont white paint IS gloss. Only the 1k clear carbon fiber area is matte.


So, what the heck does "Di2 Optimized Internal Cable Routing" mean? I don't want Di2, I am thinking about pairing the frame with a Campy groupset. Any issues with that? Tight/high friction cable bends?


----------

